# Scanning medium format with Epson V600



## ulrichsd (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, hope I posted this in the correct forum since it is about scanning film.

I recently purchased an Epson V600 and have been trying it out with reversal B&W.  I've been testing it out at lower resolution (1200 dpi) to test the settings to see what works best.  

I was wondering if anyone had any tips regarding
1) Dust removal vs Digital ICE
2) Using Unsharp masking, grain reduction or backlight correction
3) If scanning B&W do you still output to 48 bit color or 8-bit greyscale?

I feel like I get some scans that seem ok (other than my shoddy darkroom practices leaving scratches on the negatives) and others that seem very pixelated (sample 2 below) a result of sharpness masking or using 8-bit greyscale maybe?)

I'm still learning the differences between all these settings and I still need to read the manual, but if anyone would like to share their favorite settings or settings to avoid it would be much appreciated.

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## usayit (Mar 22, 2013)

For B&W negative, turn off digital ICE.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 23, 2013)

Don't sharpen with the scan settings, you can always sharpen later--frankly you shouldn't do anything while scanning that can be done later--you want your original scan to be as unmolested as possible.  Also adjust your levels to ensure that you aren't clipping any black/white data, the epson scan software likes to default to a high-contrast setting that clips your blacks and whites. The goal of the scan is to get a good digital negative, not to create your final print. 

Dust prevention is best done with a clean environment, an anti-static brush, and blower (hand or compressor, not canned).  Whatever sneaks through is easy to cleanup digitally. Avoid any anti-dust options the scanner has, they'll rob you of detail.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 23, 2013)

usayit said:


> For B&W negative, turn off digital ICE.



+ 1 turn everything off


----------



## hfb (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a 700. I use the Home and pro modes. With 2400 DPI.


----------



## ulrichsd (Apr 7, 2013)

gsgary said:


> + 1 turn everything off



Thanks everyone for the replies! Turned all extra features off and getting much better results.  Clean up any spots in ps elements. 

Thanks!!


----------



## hfb (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a 700. I use home and pro modes at 2400. I tried 4800 and got way to big a file. I am shooting TriX 400 in a Mamiya 645 1000


----------

